# I'm on opiates and I NEED THEM.



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 23, 2016)

I have an acute spinal condition. I can barely walk. I can't urinate, I have to catheterize myself. I can't have a BM without meds. I have MRIs and every kind of scan you can think of-and they all show significant neurological damage. I'm in constant pain, 24 hours a day. So, YES, I use opiates. Thinking of pleasant thoughts and putting smiley faces over the letter "I" doesn't work. Opiates do. I've been on them for 20 years. Why is that so bad? If you are a diabetic, and you were on insulin for 20 years, does that mean you are "addicted" to insulin? Everybody is saying opiates are "bad" drugs. And they want to make all kinds of laws about opiates. I know I'm rambling, but making all kinds of obstacles  to get opiates, makes it so hard for people, who are in excruciating pain, without them. And there is no way I could live with that pain.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 23, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have an acute spinal condition. I can barely walk. I can't urinate, I have to catheterize myself. I can't have a BM without meds. I have MRIs and every kind of scan you can think of-and they all show significant neurological damage. I'm in constant pain, 24 hours a day. So, YES, I use opiates. Thinking of pleasant thoughts and putting smiley faces over the letter "I" doesn't work. Opiates do. I've been on them for 20 years. Why is that so bad? If you are a diabetic, and you were on insulin for 20 years, does that mean you are "addicted" to insulin? Everybody is saying opiates are "bad" drugs. And they want to make all kinds of laws about opiates. I know I'm rambling, but making all kinds of obstacles  to get opiates, makes it so hard for people, who are in excruciating pain, without them. And there is no way I could live with that pain.



I am so amazed at how kind and pleasant you are even with all your problems going on. I don't have any answers about the meds, I just wanted to say you're amazing for that.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 23, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have an acute spinal condition. I can barely walk. I can't urinate, I have to catheterize myself. I can't have a BM without meds. I have MRIs and every kind of scan you can think of-and they all show significant neurological damage. I'm in constant pain, 24 hours a day. So, YES, I use opiates. Thinking of pleasant thoughts and putting smiley faces over the letter "I" doesn't work. Opiates do. I've been on them for 20 years. Why is that so bad? If you are a diabetic, and you were on insulin for 20 years, does that mean you are "addicted" to insulin? Everybody is saying opiates are "bad" drugs. And they want to make all kinds of laws about opiates. I know I'm rambling, but making all kinds of obstacles  to get opiates, makes it so hard for people, who are in excruciating pain, without them. And there is no way I could live with that pain.



Opiates are "bad" because they have been over-prescribed to many that don't really need them.  So, it would be more accurate to say that "some doctors are bad" rather than opiates, themselves.

There are already tons of laws regulating opiate use and prescriptions, I don't think you'll have to worry as you have a documented legitimate need.  It might become more of a hassle to get your prescriptions refilled, however.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you, BlunderWoman.    Thank you for your nice words.  I guess that means I can't kick the dog, today.     But there's always tomorrow. 
And tnthomas,  You're right on the money about prescriptions.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm sorry to learn that you need meds to get through your day fuzzybuddy.  One would never know, with your sense of humor shining through all the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Years ago, my husband was on them for a back injury.  It got to the point I had to wean him off them because the dose they had him on, he must have been getting use to it and wasn't helping unless he took more.  I finally talked him into seeking help for his back, instead of drugging himself up all the time.  The doctor he had was a pill pusher, which only helped mask the problem.  

After you being on them 20 years, I don't know how you could deal without them if the laws change.


----------



## Carla (Sep 23, 2016)

There has been a lot of attention given to pain medications and I think there is legislation being considered on better ways to control it. Some of the big pharmas doing everything they can to stop it. Unfortunately, the people that need it most are stuck in the middle. Yes, it is over prescribed or even inappropriately prescribed to people who could benefit by other means to control their pain. However, if there are no other options and the pain is acute, I don't think anyone should have to suffer! Constipation is a real side-effect but at least they do have something available to help with that.

I think I remember hearing somewhere that they are working on non-narcotic pain medicines. That would be wonderful if it is as effective! Sorry to hear you are in so much pain, it has to be very hard to manage. We have to do whatever we have to do to get by and if your dr cannot offer any alternatives, then for now, opiates may be your only choice. I'm hoping you have a good dr to advocate for you since you have a history to support your need.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 23, 2016)

Carla said:


> There has been a lot of attention given to pain medications and I think there is legislation being considered on better ways to control it. Some of the big pharmas doing everything they can to stop it. Unfortunately, the people that need it most are stuck in the middle. Yes, it is over prescribed or even inappropriately prescribed to people who could benefit by other means to control their pain. However, if there are no other options and the pain is acute, I don't think anyone should have to suffer! Constipation is a real side-effect but at least they do have something available to help with that.
> 
> I think I remember hearing somewhere that they are working on non-narcotic pain medicines. That would be wonderful if it is as effective! Sorry to hear you are in so much pain, it has to be very hard to manage. We have to do whatever we have to do to get by and if your dr cannot offer any alternatives, then for now, opiates may be your only choice. I'm hoping you have a good dr to advocate for you since you have a history to support your need.



Yes, way before they send a human to Mars, they need to develop decent pain meds!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 23, 2016)

Treatment for pain hasn't progressed much.  100 years ago, cocaine, and opium were the primary "drugs" prescribed by doctors, and their "derivatives" seem to be one of the most popular treatments even today.  There is quite a thriving Black Market for the current "Oxy" pills...often selling for as much as $20 a pill on the street.  I got a bottle of 100 a couple of years ago, when some hip arthritis flared up.  I took 2 or 3, over a couple of days, and quickly decided that that Loopy feeling wouldn't cut it.  Instead, I started taking some Glucosomine/MSM, and that pretty well settled things down.  If I overdo it, I take a generic Aleve (naproxen sodium), and that helps a bunch.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have an acute spinal condition. I can barely walk. I can't urinate, I have to catheterize myself. I can't have a BM without meds. I have MRIs and every kind of scan you can think of-and they all show significant neurological damage. I'm in constant pain, 24 hours a day. So, YES, I use opiates. Thinking of pleasant thoughts and putting smiley faces over the letter "I" doesn't work. Opiates do. I've been on them for 20 years. Why is that so bad? If you are a diabetic, and you were on insulin for 20 years, does that mean you are "addicted" to insulin? Everybody is saying opiates are "bad" drugs. And they want to make all kinds of laws about opiates. I know I'm rambling, but making all kinds of obstacles  to get opiates, makes it so hard for people, who are in excruciating pain, without them. And there is no way I could live with that pain.



I agree with the others here, and admire you for keeping such a pleasant and positive attitude with all the serious health issues you're dealing with.  In states where medical marijuana is legal, some folks are cutting back on their opiates with doctor guidance and getting some relief in certain situations from the cannabis.

They are highly addictive, and many people abuse them, but in your case if they're needed for serious pain, then you should continue doing what works for you and not worry about people's perceptions related to addiction.  Like with other things, people who abuse the drugs make it harder for legitimate users to get their prescriptions.  These days the doctors are scared stiff that their patients might overdose and the family will sue for money.

You're a good guy, sorry to know you deal with so much on a daily basis....hugs.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 23, 2016)

Fuzzybuddy, I'm sorry you're having to deal with all that  you are.  I don't think I'd be able to deal with it as well as  you do.

I completely agree with you -- many people NEED the medications for pain that cannot be controlled any other way and I fear that the system is making it more difficult.  When my niece was dying with metastesized colon cancer, she had terrible pain and needed a lot of heavy pain meds at very high doses.  I was amazed to discover the crap we had to go through to get those meds filled for her.  There were regulations on how many could be prescribed at a time, so we were at the drugstore a lot.  One pharmacist got quite disgruntled and preachy about it, and I got a bit unpleasant with him about it.  My niece was DYING in a horrible and extremely painful way, had prescriptions from a board certified oncologist, I was duly authorized to pick them up for her because she was pretty much bedridden by that time, and I had to listen to this judgmental  stuff from a pharmacist who looked like he had been out of school maybe a couple months about addiction and enabling and so on.  First place, who cares if she is addicted, she is terminal and is suffering horribly. She has a scrip from a physician who is authorized to prescribe the meds and at high doses.  What's she supposed to do -- take a couple of advil?  Lie there and scream? Second off, yes, I am enabling her to have her meds -- am I supposed to wheel her hospital bed from home into the pharmacy so she can pick them up herself?

I'm still angry about all that.  I think all the hype about overdosing, etc., is doing a great disservice to those who NEED those drugs for the purpose for which they are intended -- the relief of pain.  Why should people who are suffering have to be in intractable pain when they have legal prescriptions for these drugs because some idiot overdoses on illegally obtained meds?  

Makes me furious.  There is nothing "bad" about those drugs -- they provide a very humane and compassionate service to those who need them.  Maybe some of the people who think they are so "bad" would change their tune if they had to suffer unbearable pain for a couple of days.  

I'm getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes opiates are abused, misused, mis-prescribed but they work for people who actually need them and use them for pain.

 I know people on them for years cut off by their group practice after their primary doctor retired. The group that owns those hospitals has made a public campaign to cut out opiate use. The kiddie docs are all politically correct now prescribing Tylenol and Motrin as a substitute. Damaged spine,discs and crushed or pinched nerves their problem. I was given one script for pain meds and told if I still had pain do the samething, two Tylenol and Motrin at the sametime. Doesn't even work on headaches sometimes.


Good Luck, if you have a doctor that's prescribing them don't switch unless they recommend you to someone who will follow their treatment.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 24, 2016)

Fuzzy, sorry about all your pain.  In your case the meds are definitely necessary.  I'm surprised to hear of your issues because you don't seem to be an unhappy person judging your posts.  

Good luck!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 24, 2016)

Keep taking whatever works to eliminate the pain and don't worry about what others think.

I'm sorry for your pain and wish good luck to you too.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 24, 2016)

There some misconceptions about opiates. One of them is MDs over prescribing them. I can't speak for every doctor, but most are well prescribed. That is not to say there aren't "pill mills", esp in Fla., where you pay for a visit and you get 5 minutes, alone, with a blank prescription form. Some doctors have 5-6 24 hr. clinics. There's a lot of people driving to Fla.This has been extremely money making businesses- Fla. restaurants, motels, gas stations, etc. These were all "pain clinics". The Feds got after Fla. Fla passed very severe rules about "pain clinics", but those rules didn't apply to "walk in " clinics. It's true Fla closed down those "pain clinics", but you'll never guess what -there was a huge number of brand new 24 hr. "walk in" clinics.


----------



## Carla (Sep 24, 2016)

Fuzzybuddy,
We had a dr only a few miles away from me, though not the best reputation, had a practice for many years. He and his son are now serving time in prison for operating a pill mill. This man, probably close to 80 and son in his forties were arrested and tried and found guilty.  Some blame may also be placed on pharmaceutical reps that maybe downplay or encourage the use of some of these drugs for chronic pain that could well be managed with other things like PT, exercise, tens units, biofeedback, and even other methods. I will tell you that I was diagnosed 24 yrs ago with fibromyalgia and myofascial pain syndrome. These conditions cause chronic pain and in some cases be debilitating. I began corresponding on forums because it has been a condition denied by many drs and some would prescribe narcotics to a lot of their patients. I had been on at least three forums and I'm telling you, I was one of the rare few that did not take them.

My sons best friend, a fellow he grew up with and was either at my house or theirs, OD'd on prescription pain killers. He was a nice boy, never in any trouble and a faithful churchgoer. Dead at 34.  My sister works for a dr in Florida and has told me on several occasions they get their share of drug seekers. I understand pain can be subjective at times and it has to be difficult to sort this type of patient out but I do believe they are around.

There have been other drs caught operating pill mills from here to the city, seen on the news and read in the papers. It's all around us even in small towns. Just one dr can do a whole lot of damage and help to destroy the lives of young people. However, there is a real, legitimate need for these medications. They should not be withheld or made difficult to get and drs should not be afraid to prescribe them to patients who really need them. It is grossly unfair for someone to be forced to live in pain unnecessarily. And what really galls me is that lawmakers get involved with deciding who can have them and under what circumstance. Drs don't make laws and law makers shouldn't play drs. It's bad enough we have so much involvement with insurances.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 24, 2016)

@fuzzybuddy, I'm sorry to hear about the pain you have to deal with daily. I hope you have a wonderful care team, and that you can look forward to all the relief you need for as long as you need it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 25, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have an acute spinal condition. I can barely walk. I can't urinate, I have to catheterize myself. I can't have a BM without meds. I have MRIs and every kind of scan you can think of-and they all show significant neurological damage. I'm in constant pain, 24 hours a day. So, YES, I use opiates. Thinking of pleasant thoughts and putting smiley faces over the letter "I" doesn't work. Opiates do. I've been on them for 20 years. Why is that so bad? If you are a diabetic, and you were on insulin for 20 years, does that mean you are "addicted" to insulin? Everybody is saying opiates are "bad" drugs. And they want to make all kinds of laws about opiates. I know I'm rambling, but making all kinds of obstacles  to get opiates, makes it so hard for people, who are in excruciating pain, without them. And there is no way I could live with that pain.


You are a person who really needs the opiates and I'm glad you are able to get them.  It is not bad that you take them.  It is okay to feel good about yourself and taking them.  I know there is a lot of negative talk about them but that is about those who don't need them and abuse them.  You are one of the persons that the medicines are  made for because of the seriousness of your health problems.  I have been taking medicines for many years, too.  Some don't understand it but I don't care I need them.  So just feel good about yourself because you don't need to feel bad with all the additional health problems you have.  I understand and I care and I know you need them.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 25, 2016)

Gee. Thank you all for the very nice things you have said about me. Wow. Thank you.

 About opiates. I tired of the hypocrisy. In Fla. a MD can have 5-6 24 hr/day walk-in clinics (Pill mills). And the Fla AMA ( which exists to uphold the best ethics in professional care) hasn't once asked how can one doctor be in 6 different clinics for 24 hrs a day-AND still give quality medical care. DUH!  It's strange that a year before Congress started to talk about adding rehab to Medicare, we didn't have an opiate epidemic. Medicare now covers rehab and we  now have an opiate epidemic. Remember the last great epidemic. Oh, you forgot- Meth. Meth-heads were so violent, police had to have tons of SWAT gear with those armored vans and trucks. Some cities are better armored that most nations. I'm also tired of pharmacists telling me that unless I get all my prescriptions from them, they won't fill my opiate ones.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't think you should justify your need.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't think so, either.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 25, 2016)

But the pharmacies can be bastards. My husband has intense pain sometimes. But he needs things that will dull the pain but not knock him out. Well his doctors are still twiddling with that. I take a sleep medication that is not controlled, you cannot get high from it. But I can't get a new RX until Wednesday. Okay so I don't sleep till then? Now I have to call the Dr. tomorrow and try to okay 2 pills.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 26, 2016)

I agree with Carla about law makers staying out of medicine. The legislature in Fla. vowed to end their very lucrative "pill mills" They created laws which greatly restricted "pain clinics". But none of those anti-pill mill laws would apply to "walk-in clinics". Pain Clinics  changed their sign to "Walk-In clinic" and it was business as usual. And all the politicians posed for pictures for shutting down Pain Clinics.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2016)

Fuzzy, There is not much to say that the others have not said, but I am awfully sorry you are in such terrible pain and I do admire your attitude. I seriously doubt if I could handle it so graciously. I say, do what you have to do  and more  power to you. The best of luck to you in the future.:love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 24, 2016)

Weird that where we are Oxy and codeine based stuff, you are a senior and you have a right to it. I asked for Xanax or Ativan for the bad nights and he suggested it's addictive. %$#& yeah, that's why it works. My husband needs stuff for real physical pain. Me it's to turn the voices in my head off for a good nights sleep. In any case don't worry about us becoming sorry addicts.


----------



## jnos (Oct 24, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have an acute spinal condition. I can barely walk. I can't urinate, I have to catheterize myself. I can't have a BM without meds. I have MRIs and every kind of scan you can think of-and they all show significant neurological damage. I'm in constant pain, 24 hours a day. So, YES, I use opiates. Thinking of pleasant thoughts and putting smiley faces over the letter "I" doesn't work. Opiates do. I've been on them for 20 years. Why is that so bad? If you are a diabetic, and you were on insulin for 20 years, does that mean you are "addicted" to insulin? Everybody is saying opiates are "bad" drugs. And they want to make all kinds of laws about opiates. I know I'm rambling, but making all kinds of obstacles  to get opiates, makes it so hard for people, who are in excruciating pain, without them. And there is no way I could live with that pain.



One reason they're now considered "bad" is that increasing numbers of people die every year from overdose/overuse. The past 20-30 years, doctors have been quick to prescribe and slow to monitor. Then when you add other prescription medications, there's bound to be some conflicting reactions--often sleeplessness or frequent waking.

 I have absolutely no doubt that you are in terrible pain. Increasing the opiates strength or number often doesn't offer the additional relief you might expect. Then for some people, a particular opiate will quit working after time.

I wish you had the opportunity to try medical marijuana. I may have told this story her before, but I served a woman with 30+ years of back surgeries/pain and opiate prescriptions, who reluctantly decided to try medical cannabis when her doctor told her he was cutting her dosages. Like you, she was upset and anxious about how she would survive the constant pain.

It took her quite a while to find what method of dosing cannabis worked for her. She did not want to smoke the herb, so she tried capsules, edibles (cookes, hard candy, caramels, etc) until she finally found what worked for her. 2 - 3 squares of a dosed chocolate bar 1-2 hours before bedtime and she started sleeping through the night pain free. The last time I saw her I asked how she was sleeping. She said she did not wake up during the night anymore. When I asked how late she slept in the morning (thinking she's say 6 or 7 am) she said she wakes about 9!  Fanatastic! She also got off Oxycontin months before.

There are many herbal and cannabis salves that do amazing things for pain. Our company recently launched a line of CBD from Hemp topicals that are legal in 50 states. I'd post the site with a introductory discount but am not sure that's allowed here. Anyone interested could pm me (if that's allowed).

I wish you the best, fuzzybuddy.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 25, 2016)

I strongly believe that people who NEED pain meds should get them, and without having to put up with a lot of crap about it.


----------



## 911 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm just curious, if you don't mind sharing the information with me. What medicine do you take and what is the dosage you take, e.g. Percocet 10/325, 1 every 4 hrs.


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Weird that where we are Oxy and codeine based stuff, you are a senior and you have a right to it. I asked for Xanax or Ativan for the bad nights and he suggested it's addictive. %$#& yeah, that's why it works. My husband needs stuff for real physical pain. *Me it's to turn the voices in my head off for a good nights sleep*. In any case don't worry about us becoming sorry addicts.



I'm with you there, Fur.  I get a 90-day prescription_ once a year _from my doctor for the lowest-dose Valium because it helps when I know I'm going to have one of those worry-worry-worry-toss-toss-toss nights.  I make a 90-day prescription last for a _full year_ (in fact, I used less than 60 for the whole year).  Yet my insurance company won't approve it unless I have "drug dependence counseling".  For a once-a-year 90-day prescription of something that's not much stronger than over-the-counter stuff?  Yeah, I'm_ some _drug addict huh? Give me a break. 

So I just get it without using my RX insurance.  It costs less than $20 more than getting it with my insurance and no hassle.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 4, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I agree with Carla about law makers staying out of medicine. The legislature in Fla. vowed to end their very lucrative "pill mills" They created laws which greatly restricted "pain clinics". But none of those anti-pill mill laws would apply to "walk-in clinics". Pain Clinics  changed their sign to "Walk-In clinic" and it was business as usual. And all the politicians posed for pictures for shutting down Pain Clinics.



Hate to say it but many lawmakers are responding to many grieving friends & family that can't come to grips that there loved was an addict or partied too hard one time too many. I get the urge to want to do something but it's as much the fault of the user/abuser as it is the criminal drug dealers. Yes try to control the criminal end of illegal drug dealing or the negligence of over prescribing but should everyone else have to suffer, literally have to suffer? Suffer because a legislature or medical professional wants to be politically correct or feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Today it's opiate pain killers but what about the next get high rage.

I speak as someone who has been prescribed these drugs on multiple occasions for procedures, surgeries etc with no urge to stay on them and I have had pain where I wanted to remove body parts myself.


----------



## Carla (Nov 4, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Hate to say it but many lawmakers are responding to many grieving friends & family that can't come to grips that there loved was an addict or partied too hard one time too many. I get the urge to want to do something but it's as much the fault of the user/abuser as it is the criminal drug dealers. Yes try to control the criminal end of illegal drug dealing or the negligence of over prescribing but should everyone else have to suffer, literally have to suffer? Suffer because a legislature or medical professional wants to be politically correct or feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Today it's opiate pain killers but what about the next get high rage.
> 
> I speak as someone who has been prescribed these drugs on multiple occasions for procedures, surgeries etc with no urge to stay on them and I have had pain where I wanted to remove body parts myself.



Many of us have friends and or family that may have become addicted to painkillers. It is with no doubt a serious problem today. For some people, and I'm not sure anyone knows why, they can become addicted fairly easily. I'm not sure placing blame upon them is fair. It's not quite the same as chosing to partake in a recreational drug. There are doctors who have been overprescribing some of these powerful drugs and when I say overprescribing, I mean by not first trying other options. It places more people at risk IMO.

There are certain people living with a lot of pain on a daily basis, conditions for which there is no cure or hope of recovery. They rely on pain meds in order to function and so that they can get restful sleep at night. For them, it helps to make life a little bit more bearable. They need and should be able to have relief from their pain.

I believe doctors, not legislators or even insurance companies are best qualified to make decisions regarding treatments and medications. People suffering from intense pain should not have to worry about someone other than a doctor determine if their pain medicine is necessary. It should not be made more difficult to obtain. Patients should not be penalized for the actions of a few rogue physicians. Most doctors are caring and use good judgement. We need to let them be doctors.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 4, 2016)

Okay, here's another one. Basic Medicare...I had any number of teeth extracted the other night. Twelve Vicodin and they would not cover it. Bastards...fortunate I had no pain, otherwise I guess you bash yourself with a hammer or pay forty bucks you don't have.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2016)

Carla said:


> Many of us have friends and or family that may have become addicted to painkillers. It is with no doubt a serious problem today. For some people, and I'm not sure anyone knows why, they can become addicted fairly easily. I'm not sure placing blame upon them is fair. It's not quite the same as chosing to partake in a recreational drug. There are doctors who have been overprescribing some of these powerful drugs and when I say overprescribing, I mean by not first trying other options. It places more people at risk IMO.
> 
> There are certain people living with a lot of pain on a daily basis, conditions for which there is no cure or hope of recovery. They rely on pain meds in order to function and so that they can get restful sleep at night. For them, it helps to make life a little bit more bearable. They need and should be able to have relief from their pain.
> 
> I believe doctors, not legislators or even insurance companies are best qualified to make decisions regarding treatments and medications. People suffering from intense pain should not have to worry about someone other than a doctor determine if their pain medicine is necessary. It should not be made more difficult to obtain. Patients should not be penalized for the actions of a few rogue physicians. Most doctors are caring and use good judgement. We need to let them be doctors.



I absolutely agree, Carla!  My niece suffered indescribable pain with terminal colon cancer and I was authorized by both her and her oncologist to fill her prescriptions for her when she became pretty much bedridden, except for trips to the oncologist.  I almost blew a gasket a couple of times when sanctimonious pharmacists and/or their minions got on their high horse about misuse of prescription drugs.  Hey, she had a legitimate prescription from a local well known oncologist, and a diagnosis of terminal colon cancer.  How DARE some pharmacist or tech question her oncologist's prescription!  This was our local pharmacy (branch of a nationwide one) and they had her records, knew her, knew me, and knew the doctor, so it's not like we appeared out of nowhere with some scrip from an out of town pill mill.  An angry call from the oncologist solved the problem, but I am still furious about it.   People in that kind of pain can't just see if maybe ibuprofen will work, and so what if they get addicted --she was DYING, for cryin' out loud.

We seriously need to get the government out of our relationship with our doctors.  Instead of making life even more miserable for those suffering real, serious pain, come down hard on the pill mills, but don't get between the average citizen and the pain relief they need.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Okay, here's another one. Basic Medicare...I had any number of teeth extracted the other night. Twelve Vicodin and they would not cover it. Bastards...fortunate I had no pain, otherwise I guess you bash yourself with a hammer or pay forty bucks you don't have.



Fur, I thought you weren't old enough for Medicare?


----------



## mrstime (Nov 11, 2016)

Here in BC the province has gotten really sticky about pain killers, apparently they think we are all going to rush right out and sell them to druggies. I have enough percoset in the house that I would be wealthy if I sold them. and have been told that it will lose it's potency if I save it too long. My Doctor thinks I am addicted, he doesn't know I stopped taking the 2 a day a long time ago. The problem with percoset is that after a while it simply stops working and if I were to take more than the 2 a day the constipation would be worse than the relief they might afford. So I used my Foodsaver and froze them. My worry is that if our doctor decides to go to the US (and get filthy rich)  we will never be able to get a decent pain killer again from a new doctor. I have a dear friend who has a complicated medical history, all she took were the medications for her vertigo and Tylenol 3, had for years when she lost her doctor, now she can't get the Tylenol 3's and only half of the vertigo meds and no permanent doctor. BC is having a hard time attracting new doctors, and where she lives the doctors actually interview prospective patients. Here we just stay with the doctors group (now 4 in one office) so if one does go we will continue to have a doctor.


----------

